# Pictures of your favorite,biggest,or coolest bird.



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Last year was my first year turkey hunting. So this is my biggest bird. I shot it with my 870. It weighed 21 lbs, 8 inch beard. I guess its not bad for my first bird. This year I am going to try to bag a bird with my bow. Hopefully Ill be posting a few pics in May. Good luck this spring.











All pinned up!!! Shell 3 inch Winchester X-tended Range 










Here is a pic of the beard. 










I know its not a monster but its better than nothing expecially for a first bird I am more than satisfied!!!

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Congrats on the nice bird, 

This one is one of my favorites, 








[/IMG]
That is my sons first bird taken on opening day last spring in Tuscola county
19.5 lbs with a 8" beard.

I took this one the next day








[/IMG]

18.5 lbs with a 9" beard


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's one of my biggest birds. 24 # with 1 1/2 spurs, 12 1/2 inch beard. Took this bird in Missouri on the last morning I hunted. Thunderstorms coming threw and this bird came in, the funny thing was my decoy was about to fly away. Took it with the old 870 wingmaster. Took a nice gobbler in Iowa last year as well.


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is mine


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great pics!!! 

Ive gotten some nice big toms with the supermag but this one is my favorite!! 
My first (and only) bow turkey!......so far!!!


-Bob


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Took my best bird last spring. 23# -10.5" beard -1.5" spur.

















Good birds folks-
BVW


----------



## seips (Dec 20, 2005)

albuilder......that is an awesome mount.


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks seips. I do them myself.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Well, it's not the biggest or coolest, but it is definitely ONE of my favorites...last year's double (my bird on the right...9 1/2" beard...1" spurs...22 lbs) with my friend "ruger44man". We have been turkey hunting together for about 13 years and this was a first for both of us.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

BVW awesome picture of a limbhanger.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

albuilder1,

If you do not make extra money putting together a mount like that, then it would be great if you posted a step by step discription (maybe w/ pictures). I think most peopple will agree that you did a great job with it. I certainly would like to present a bird like that. 

If you make extra money doing it, then I would understand your not wanting to give away expertice.

Nice mount!


----------



## albuilder1 (Jan 7, 2006)

davidshane,

I buy my kits at this web site (www.walnutcreekhardwood.com). They come with all instructions and materials to complete. Just make sure to skin all bone & meat out. I do cover back side with auto bondo when applied to plaque.


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful birds guys!!! You're making it harder to sit through another day in the office!!!:lol: Come on Spring!!!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

My only bird, with one strange beard.


Beard is actually 10.5" and spurs were 1 1/2"


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

27 lbs., 11 inch beard. Shot it at 7 yards.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

My favorite bird was my second bird that I got last year. So here is the story of this bird.

The year I got this bird it was my third year hunting turkeys. I shot a Jake last year to break the ice. That was after I missed a bird that my buddy and me called loud mouth. But thats another story. Both my buddy and me didn't get much scouting in for this year but we knew the property well and know where the birds like to hang out the year before. So we started out are opening day walking into the woods blind. We sat at the road listen for them to start sounding of and that they did so we got to trail that was cut earlier that spring that would make a great place to kill a bird. We had about 6 different birds sounding off around us. But no taker they wouldn't come across the creek to us. So we did this game for two more days no birds but some close calls. Weds are boss came out with us to see if he good help us get one of these birds. The bird we picked stayed just out of sight of and then crossed the road towards where we sent up opening day. So we tried to get in front of it and kicked him up so that was one busted bird there. So call to see if there were another birds around. We heard some back in open hardwoods areas so we went to go get set up. Then we busted another tom this was a big bird. But he ran towards the birds that we heard so we went go set up. Well we got to close and the hens pulled them away form us. 

Ok next day my buddies sleep in so I was on my own. I set up one that bird that we first went after the day before. He came in perfectly right off the roost and going to my right at about 40 yards. He was spitting and drumming the whole way. But I shot over his head. O and by the way my buddy was getting the first bird of the year if I could help. Because he doesn't have one at this point. So went across the street to try the other birds I got right in the middle of about 12 Tom sound off. One came in but he saw me first so you know what happen there. Fast-forward last day of are hunt. 

So we went after the bird that I shoot over. I sent my buddy up to be right in the birds path that he took down the other day. Well guess what the bird went at me this. I was sitting there with my gun on the ground the whole time. My buddy never shot. So the bird got about 10 yards form me and to my right (right hand shot). I said to my self this bird is not getting lucky again so as soon has his head got behind a tree I put my gun up and started to turn to be able to put the bead right on him as he stepped out. Just I was getting where I needed to be he walked out, and saw me and started to run away. Well I pulled trigger and the bird rolled and then went up in the air about 4 ft and landed and started to flap around. The bird-tasted good a week later.

Bread: 10 1/6 inch
Spurs: 1 1/6 inch both
Weight: 23 lbs









The next pic is a impact shoot at about 20 or 25 yards with flite control


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

I thought slugs were illegal for turkeys!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

Nice Bird!


----------



## Big Ches (Mar 22, 2005)

Well since we're showing close-ups. Here's the seven yard shot. Livin in Indiana at the time...


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Do think my shoot left a mark.


----------



## Kayaker49036 (Feb 16, 2006)

[/IMG]


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Kayaker49036,

Hey whats the story behind your bird? How big? How long is the beard? Things like that. Thanks 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Kayaker49036 (Feb 16, 2006)

That is the Gobbler i shot this fall. I had went out bow hunting the morning b4 and seen two on the back side of our woods. So the Next morning my caller and Got together and tried to get one of those. After an hour we decided to pull out and move on to a place where he hunts. after a few yelps I heard a Tom off in the distance, 100+ yds. We moved as close as we could and sat up. I did not get to sit though. cover was too tall to sit and shoot. I had to stand with the gun up. It seemed like forever but was well worth it. You would have thought it was spring the way theses two toms were working. They were in and out of strut gobblin back at us and so on. They came in as close as 40 yds. So I took him at that distance. Gun - Remington 870 Full choke. shot - Number 6 shot heavy. I guess that pheasant load works pretty good. It tore a good size hole in the base of his neck. The tom was 15lbs with a 9 inch beard and 3/4 inch spurs. not the biggest but too shabby for my sevond bird. the first one was 22lbs a 10.5 inch beard and 1 inch spurs. it sits on top of the TV. Even scares the hell out of you when come down stairs in the middle of the night


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Nice mount albuilder1, thats pretty close to how my mount will look when it is finished except the wood will be replaced with leather. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## MathewsPimp (Sep 28, 2005)

My only bird that I have ever shot was last spring. it was my first bird hunt. i shot a bird and the beard was 11 3/4 and both spurs were 1 1/8 and the bird came out at 26 pounds! i will get u pics when I get done with the full body mount! pse buckmaster has seen the pic already though!:lol: this year im going to try it with my bow.


Good luck to all of you this spring!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

TJ,

First you have to learn to shoot a bow before you bag a gobbler with it.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Just kidding, maybe we can get together this weekend and shoot. Thanks guys for posting your pictures and stories. Hope to see more of your 06 birds. Good luck.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## fdunford (Aug 14, 2004)

albuilder1 said:


> davidshane,
> 
> I buy my kits at this web site (www.walnutcreekhardwood.com). They come with all instructions and materials to complete. Just make sure to skin all bone & meat out. I do cover back side with auto bondo when applied to plaque.


 
I like it also. Does your pic show the *Model TP1 Wing* - Engraved?


----------



## SuperHunter18 (Oct 23, 2004)

These are some great pics! This will be my first year Turkey hunting, Hopefully I can add to this thread before the seasons over.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

G/F biggest brid. Called it 200+ yards across a field with 4-5 jakes with him. Gobbled the whole way, took forever. The most exciting hunt I had evar been on










10 3/4 inch beard
1 1/8 spurs


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

omega58 said:


> My only bird, with one strange beard.
> 
> 
> Beard is actually 10.5" and spurs were 1 1/2"




That there is a breader and fighter. The reason for the beard and the missing breast feathers. Congrats


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Congrats on your Girlfriends bird Freepop. One question, is your biggest bird 10.5" or are you sayin her bird is 10.5"? Because the beard seems to short to be a 10.5 on her bird, and the tail feathers are irregular, which would be consistent with a jake. Maybe its just the way the photo is taken, dunno, but I was curious. Either way, its some good photos.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2006)

My most memorable turkey was 12 years ago, it was my first year hunting, I took a week off of school. It was the last day to hunt, the last hour before calling it quits, and out of nowhere a flock of jakes come in silent. My dad and I watched them for a good half hour watching them each try to figure out the decoys. Finally I waited for the biggest one in the flock to get clear from the rest, and I took my shot. (20 gauge Topper Jr. worked perfectly) As soon as I shot my dad grabbed his trusty SxS leaning againt the tree next to us and rolled one as it was trying to make a getaway. I have been hooked ever since. :coolgleam


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

this is my longest beard, but not the biggest bird ive shot body wise. my very first turkey had a 7 1/2" beard and weighed 25 lbs.

this turkey is 21 lbs, 10 1/2" beard, 1 1/8" spurs.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

10.5" beard w/ 1.25" spurs.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

FREEPOP said:


> That there is a breader and fighter. The reason for the beard and the missing breast feathers. Congrats


That is what my brother guessed as well, he was 21.5 lbs., and he said the dominant tom is usually not the biggest. It was my first turkey and he helped me call it in. . . telling me what to do over the cell phone.


----------



## p.s.e man (Sep 30, 2003)

here are mine and my hunting buddys turkeys from nabraska,last year,then i came home and shot another turkey here in michigan during the 3rd hunt,on state land in southern michigan (sorryt no pics of 2nd turkey).getting ready to go back to nabraska in april,and also drew for the 3 hunt here in southern mich again,hope to have a repeet of last year


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are the pictures...










The second picture of P.S.E's bird...











The first picture that you posted were very small so I just thought I would make it easier to see them.

-Psebuckmaster17-
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/546/medium/me_dave_turkeys_2_Small_.jpg


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

here is a pic of my bird!




(sound of crickets in the background):lol: 




LOL maybe this year i will put some effort into and bag a biggen. I have learned through my trapping this year that I can accomplish anything that I put time and all my effort into, and mr gobbler is next!


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I am 16 years old and my first year hunting i bagged an old tom that had a beard that was only about 4 inches and spurs that were maybe 3/4"he weighed 22 lbs.....last year was my 3rd year hunting turkeys and i bagged a 20 lb bird that had an 11 inch beard and 1" spurs. the thing is i missed the bigger bird that had close to a 12+" beard and was probably 5 more pounds...i missed it at about 25 yards, when i shot it ran into the woods. his friend wasn't so lucky, the one i did shoot ran out into the middle of the field instead of the woods. it stopped about 60-65 yards away and i hit it with no problem....i would post some pics but i still cant figure out how...

DB808


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

duckbuster808 said:


> I am 16 years old and my first year hunting i bagged an old tom that had a beard that was only about 4 inches and spurs that were maybe 3/4"he weighed 22 lbs.....last year was my 3rd year hunting turkeys and i bagged a 20 lb bird that had an 11 inch beard and 1" spurs. the thing is i missed the bigger bird that had close to a 12+" beard and was probably 5 more pounds...i missed it at about 25 yards, when i shot it ran into the woods. his friend wasn't so lucky, the one i did shoot ran out into the middle of the field instead of the woods. it stopped about 60-65 yards away and i hit it with no problem....i would post some pics but i still cant figure out how...
> 
> DB808


Whooo Duckbuster808 bagging a Gobbler at 60-65 yards? What type of gun are you using? What size shot? If that was indeed the yardage I'm impressed. Me, I'd rather bust em at 40 yards or closer. Good luck this year.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

it was 63 yards exactly...we paced it off and used a range finder. i use a Benelli M-1 field with #6 shot and an undertaker extra full choke tube (it shoots a pattern that is about the size of a dinner plate at 35-40 yards, it is a really tight pattern). Hopefully i will be able to connect this year because my dad just got back from scouting and he said he saw what he believes to be the same tom in the same area, alot of sign and i drew a tag for that same area. Good luck to you to.

DB808


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Great gun, great pattern, great shooting. Let us know if you get the Gobbler this year.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Gobblerman,

Sorry for that short responce to your PM, I answered it on the go (wife was howlering at me to go some where). That is the freezed dried head and they do some additional painting. I was very happy with the way it came out; in my opinion, it looks better than most any other head that I have seen on other mounts.

While visiting my taxidermist last week to check in on a couple deer the he's doing for me, I saw someone else's turkey mount that he was preparing and it looked great. There are so many great life size poses for turkey now that selecting a favorit is getting hard. While I would hate to have to find additional money to cover another mount this year, if I can connect on a big Tom, I guess I'm going to have to.

Good luck this spring!


----------



## James Lyon (Mar 19, 2006)

My second bird and still my biggest. Twenty-four pounds, 11" beard, 1 1/4" spurs.


----------



## dugfish (Jan 11, 2002)

not much of a beard:yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

This is my oldest sons first turkey that he got with his bow in 2003. S


----------

